# Has anyone used this product



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

http://www.forwardthinking.honeywell.com/products/water/amx300/amx300_feature.html


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

There is a similar product around here but I haven't got any feed back on it yet. I have ask about it and nobody seem to know much about it. That always sucks when the suppliers can't tell you anything.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

suzie said:


> http://www.forwardthinking.honeywell.com/products/water/amx300/amx300_feature.html


Is the " plumber" removing or installing the product???


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Is the " plumber" removing or installing the product???


Right, what the he'll is he doing with that pipe wrench!


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

The item looks great. I'll keep it in mind to try it.
These companies have to do something about the comical pictures though.
The guy needs a bigger wrench. Like the schlemiel in HD picture demos wearing welding gloves to solder...
Picture the marketing people sending someone out to HD to pick up a wrench as a prop for the photo shoot.
OK, now hold the wrench like that - yeah, that's it!


----------



## Donahue756 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hard to sell with a $200.00 price tag, i have sold two of them not worth the added 20 gallons of hot water tops


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Comes standard on a couple models of Bradford White water heaters.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Donahue756 said:


> Hard to sell with a $200.00 price tag, i have sold two of them not worth the added 20 gallons of hot water tops


Guess that all depends on who is getting stuck with the cold shower.


----------

